# Pocket door and tall floor...oh my



## wem (Mar 1, 2008)

So when we bought our house the kitchen had recently been remodeled. They put in a decent looking snap together floor...and then I noticed that the three entry ways into the kitchen are actually pocket doors that had been covered over at some point. Upon closer inspection they were covered over because the height of the new flooring blocked them in the open position. I guess instead of removing the doors and shortening them, they decided to not use them....which is fine, but I'd like to use them now.

That said...I've removed the trim pieces covering the first "test" door (to make sure I can get them to work)...I then removed the jam trim pieces that keep the door in place. Much to my surprise, the door actually works just fine now that I removed the section of flooring blocking it open. 

I went to swing the door to remove it from the "C" track and low and behold....my new hardwood floor that I just installed in the adjoining room is too tall to swing the door out over (by about .5")...and from what I know about "C" track, it has to swing towards the back of the "C" to disengage. 

I've tried all I can think of to get the door off the track, up unto removing a row of hardwood...that would be a bit too much work I'm afraid.

So, anyone have a suggestion of how to get a door of a "C" track when it can't really swing in the right direction? Any good/easy way to shorten the door without removing it? :laughing:

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Rent a Jamb saw and as one person pulls it out the other cuts off the bottom.
Ron


----------



## Boz (Mar 15, 2008)

> Rent a Jamb saw and as one person pulls it out the other cuts off the bottom.


That'll work. If you rent one, buy a new blade, about 15 bucks. Not sure if you got the door to come out completely or not. If yes, tape the door where it will be cut to reduce splintering. Be carefull with that jamb saw, I have the Crain 812, at it will destroy anything in its path.


----------



## wem (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! I ended up posting this, got sick and forgot I posted it before all my helpers came over to help me paint...that said, I ended up actually getting all 3 pocket doors off their tracks. I removed the accessable screws for the track, and then rocked the track in the direction the opposite direction from the way the door needed to sway (recreating the swaying of the door I guess) and the rollers came right off the track. It was easy after that part. I had to destroy all the trim pieces that hold the door in place to get them off though...but I think $50 in new wood and then some painting is a small price to pay to have working doors now. 

I even ended up unloading the dishwasher this morning without waking the wife and baby


----------

